# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Tipps und trix fürn neuling? =)

## Mourexx

Hallo erst mal. Ich bin gerade auf diese Forum gestossen und hab mir gedacht vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja einige Tipps geben oder so. 

Ich bin sozusagen ein totaler neuling im bereich downhilln. (klar bisschen bergabdüsen macht doch jeder :Mr. Yellow:  ) 
ich hab mir jetzt ein neues bike bestellt, das diese woche ankommt. es handelt sich dabei um einem Scott Genius Forty.  Ich weiß es ist kein DH-Bike, doch daher dass ich ja erst anfange und auch aufwärts fahren möchte, dachte ich mir es würde mal reichen. Ich werde natürlich nicht gleich aufm berg rauf und irgendwo runterfahren^^ dachte zum beginn tun's wanderwege oder so auch  :Mr. Yellow: 

könntet ihr mir vielleicht einige dinge mitgeben, die vielleicht gut sind zu wissen oder so =) vielleicht techniken, infos bzgl ausrüstung, e.t.c.
ich wäre um jede info froh. 

danke .
by Mou

----------


## klana_radikala

1. willkommen im board.
2. es gibt was tolles hier das nennt sich sufu (SUch FUnktion), damit findest sicher hier im forum schon ein paar antworten  :Wink:

----------


## Decolocsta

Bist du dir sicher das du weißt was Downhill ist? 
Dein Genius ist eher ein Allmountain-Bike, und danach klingt auch eher dein Einsatzbereich.

----------


## SharKoon

> Bist du dir sicher das du weißt was Downhill ist?
> 
> Dein Genius ist eher ein Allmountain-Bike, und danach klingt auch eher dein Einsatzbereich.


Jo,Downhill is nit so bei 1 meter rampen zu springen  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Mourexx

> Bist du dir sicher das du weißt was Downhill ist?
> 
> Dein Genius ist eher ein Allmountain-Bike, und danach klingt auch eher dein Einsatzbereich.


ich hab ja auch erwähnt, dass ich nicht gleich komplett durchdrehen will und mir deßhalb ein allmountain bestellt hab ^^ 
aber wenn man dazu keine tipps geben kann..... :Confused:

----------


## SharKoon

> ich hab ja auch erwähnt, dass ich nicht gleich komplett durchdrehen will und mir deßhalb ein allmountain bestellt hab ^^ 
> aber wenn man dazu keine tipps geben kann.....


wie alt bist du denn?

----------


## SharKoon

hier mal so ein tipp üb den olie dann kanst du schon gut auf kleineren downhill rampen springen

----------


## Mourexx

=) hab ich was falsches gesagt oder so? Wieso sollte das alter eine rolle spielen?


und nur so btw... bin 18 jahre alt

----------


## SharKoon

dann kannst du sicherlich ein olie  :Wink:  kann ich konnte ihn schon mit 8  :Smile:

----------


## Mourexx

hmm das forum kam mir erst, ein wenig ernster vor....  

kennen wir uns von irgendwoher? hab ich dir ma ne freundin durch, oder what? ^^  
mannmann dass immer alle gleich reinhacken müssen.  hab doch im grunde nur nach tipps gefragt. wenn du nicht gewollt bist zu helfen, dass musste jo auch keinen post machn oder? 

gruß

----------


## Decolocsta

hör bitte nicht auf SharKoon, der ist ein Idiot.


Ich weiß nicht in welcher Richtung du Tipps brauchst, konkretisier das ma bitte.

----------


## pAz

der junge is 10.
einen ollie kannst mitn skateboard machn aber ned mitn radl.
vl. liest noch ein wenig,bevor du schreibst,wär wohl besser...

----------


## Decolocsta

Ich schreib in mein Profil rein das ich 8 bin, bekomm ich dann auch einen Freifahrschein zum Spammen?  :Cool:

----------


## Poison :)

wenns ein spam acoount is wird er früh genug gelöscht 
woher willst du wissen dass er ned wirklich ein 10 jähriger anfänger ist? 
lg kevin

----------


## Mourexx

jo dachte mir. vielleicht kann mir ja jemand tipps geben wie zb über techniken bei kurven oder so (mein vorderrad droht immer zu verschwinden =)    oder ob und welche schützer/panzer am anfang von nöten sind...... 


SharKoon kann ruhig stotzen..lass mich nicht so leicht provozieren ^^

----------


## pAz

> oder ob und welche schützer/panzer am anfang von nöten sind......

 grad am anfang is sicher kein schützer fehl am platz  :Smile: 
wenn du singletrails fahren möchtest würd ich dir zu einem normalen mtb-helm,knieschützern,ellenbogenschützern und (langen)handschuhen raten.

----------


## Brody

hi,
hier findest du viele fahrtechnik tips zusammengefasst:
https://www.downhill-board.com/42091...nik-tipps.html
für den anfang würd ich mir ein paar handschuhe, knie-schienbeinschützer und einen fullface helmet besorgen, wenn es dann mal härter zur sache geht und schneller wird, kommst du um eine protektorenjacke nicht herum

mfg michael

----------


## Decolocsta

Ich geh ma davon aus das du Nobby Nics an deinem Bike fährst, hau die erstmal runter und ersetz sie durch Maxxis Ardents oder so.  :Smile: 

Also Schützer, je nachdem, Helm und Handschuhe sollten eh klar sein.
Der Rest ist ansichtssache, soviel wie du dir zutraust mitzuschleppen ohne das sie dich behindern.
Schienbeinschoner fürn Anfang vllt. 

Wenns mal in den BIkepark geht dann halt auch noch ne Veste usw.

----------


## pAz

> Ich geh ma davon aus das du Nobby Nics an deinem Bike fährst, hau die erstmal runter und ersetz sie durch Maxxis Ardents oder so.


begründung bitte?
fahr den nobby nic/fat albert am enduro und seh eig. kaum gründe den zu tauschen.
werd dann schon auch mal einen 2.35er minion in der faltversion probieren aber denk ned dass da ein wetbewegender unterschied zu spüren ist.

----------


## Decolocsta

Begründung,

kein Seitenhalt, unkontrolliertes und unangekündigtes wegrutschen, kein Bremsgrip, hoher Rollwiderstand, schlechter Pannenschutz, reicht das oder soll ich weitermachen?  :Wink: 

Und doch, der 2.35er Minion macht einen riesen Unterschied aus.

----------


## Poison :)

> kein Seitenhalt, unkontrolliertes und unangekündigtes wegrutschen, kein Bremsgrip, hoher Rollwiderstand, schlechter Pannenschutz, reicht das oder soll ich weitermachen?


 :Lol: 

gibts bei euch besondere nobby nics? 
in sachen gewicht-rollwiederstand/grip schwer zu toppen meiner meinung nach

----------


## Brody

ich hab an meinem stumpjumper auch nobby nics (snakeskin) und die sind top. die seitenwand ist stabile genug für 90% der fälle (im all mountain bereich) der grip ist im trockenen sehr gut und im nassen noch ausreichend und der rollwiderstand ist auch gut, einziges problem hab ich ein bischen mit durchstichen. 

aber mit einem maxxis pickerl siehts halt cooler aus :Rolleyes:

----------


## pAz

> kein Seitenhalt, unkontrolliertes und unangekündigtes wegrutschen


komisch dass ich noch ned stürzte.




> kein Bremsgrip


fahr auch im nassen trails wos genug zum bremsen gibt und es passt.




> hoher Rollwiderstand


sicher besser als vom minion




> schlechter Pannenschutz


möglich,mit ca. 2,2 bar hab ich aber keinerlei probleme auch wenn ichs mal laufen lass.





> Und doch, der 2.35er Minion macht einen riesen Unterschied aus.


bin ich zwar noch nicht auf meinem enduro gefahren aber auf einem pitch getestet, war jetzt mit der mehr-luft zum DH reifen auch ned so der burna.

und nein,ich brems mitn enduro ned langsam den berg runter auf den ich mich zuerst raufgekämpft hab  :Wink:

----------


## Decolocsta

Anscheinend habt ihr in Österreich bessere Nobbys  :Confused: 


Die Positive Resonanz hier passt z.b. garnicht zu den Erfahrungen die 90% der Nachbarforumsusern machen, diese passt genau zu meinen Erfahrungen, gibt auch extra Threads die sich nur um den hohen Rollwiderstand drehen.

Auf Asphalt ist der Nobby in 2.25 und Triple Compound bei mir schwerer gerollt als ein 2.5er Highroller in 60a was schon was zu sagen hat, da der Highroller schon rollt wie ein Panzer.

Ich kenns vom Minion z.b. das man den Grenzbereich genau spührt und da einen echt großen Puffer hat bevor man dann auf der klappe landet.
Beim Nobby war das nicht so, der Reifen ist plötzlich und unerwartet weggerutscht an Stellen wo normal noch nichtmal richtig Schräglage am Start war, sich reinlegen war mit dem Reifen eh nicht drin.

Fahre zz. hinten den Ardent in 2.4 und vorne den Minion F in 2.5 beide in der FR Karkasse.
Rollwiderstand ist kein bischer höher! Grip ist massigst vorhanden, der Reifen limitiert einen absolut nicht, wesentlich Pannensicherer, man muss halt ein paar Gramm an Gewicht in kauf nehmen, aber denke das man am Reifen als letztes sparen sollte.

Aber ok, steh anscheinend hier alleine mit meiner Meinung da. 
Nix für ungut Jungs  :Beer:

----------


## klana_radikala

nobby nic bin ich auf meinem ghost amr7500 damals auch gfahrn, is imma supa gegangen der reifen, hat mich sogar bei nässe, und im oberen teil auf schnee, alles kombiniert mit wurzeln (ja, sowas gibts im wald) sicher auf die gis rauf, und natürlich wieder runter gebracht (beim rauffahren hab ich festgestellt das ein AM nicht das richtige ist und ich was im bereich DH brauche)

aber ich hab auch gemerkt das man mit einem 13cm AM fully ordendlich spaß haben kann und grad auf singletrails ordendlich rocken kann und auch mal den ein oder anderen poser auf dem downhill-hobel stehen lassen kann  :Twisted: 

bzgl. vorderrad: versuch dich entweder mehr nach vorne zu lehnen, den hinteren reifen in den drift zu zwingen (kurz druck drauf über pededale o. eindriften), oder im allgemeinen einfach die spacer (falls vorhanden) nicht unter sondern über dem vorbau montieren, dadurch hast ne tiefere front und mehr druck drauf (was in vielen fällen ziemlich vorteilhaft ist)

und wenn du auf nummer sicher gehen willst: hinteres rad blockieren lassen, fuß vom inneren pedal richtung boden, bike in den richtigen winkel stellen, lenken, druck auf die pedale ausüben und durch die kurve driften  :Big Grin: 
wenn dabei das vorderrad weck rutscht ist das nicht so schlimm (außer es rutscht schneller weck als das hintere)

aber im allgemeinen hilft:

viel probieren, viel fahren, mit der zeit kommt man drauf wies geht

(im nachhinein merke ich immer das ich viel zu viel schreibe, aber ich liebe monologe mit mir selbst)

----------


## Mourexx

also erst mal DANKE für die informationen!!! 

aufm bike sind standartmäßig "Schwalbe Nobby Nic 26x2,25 67 EPI" montiert. soviel ich jetzt hier vertanden hab, sollten die mal reichen (min fürn anfang  :Wink:  )

aber dazu fällt mir nochwas ein. und zwar wegen reifendruck... was schlagt ihr da so vor bei diesen reifen?  wenns geht dann so genau wie möglich, am besten in zahlen (bar) =P

btw es wäre für wald und schotterwege gedacht. mehr gibts bei uns hier in italien ja leider nich -.-  
grüsse

----------


## Doms

italien? ist dass nicht da wo´s so endgeile singletrails gibt?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ja, tipps...viel wichtiges wurde schon gesagt ---> ausrüstung (helm, handschuhe, schienbeinschoner...) dann lenker festhalten und fahren,fahren,fahren,.....


p.s.: ich hab ein Kraftstoff f1 light (kannst ja mal googlen) und will damit alles fahren...also uphill/touren und downhill (planai inkl.) 
...nur für den fall dass du bike technisch aufrüsten willst, wäre das bike meine empfehlung!

----------


## dolcho

schau das jemand findest der fahren kann und geh mit der person fahren.das hilft mehr, als theoretische tips.viel spaß

----------


## Sethimus

> btw es wäre für wald und schotterwege gedacht. mehr gibts bei uns hier in italien ja leider nich -.-  
> grüsse


aus welcher region italiens kommst du denn?

----------


## Mourexx

bin aus südtirol... also von bergen her und so schon ganz geil, aber parks sind halt sogut wie keine hier. ganz zu schweigen von DH-parks :S

----------


## SharKoon

> wenns ein spam acoount is wird er früh genug gelöscht
> 
> woher willst du wissen dass er ned wirklich ein 10 jähriger anfänger ist?
> 
> lg kevin


anfänger bin ich nicht mehr fahre inzwischen 2,5 jahre

----------


## SharKoon

> der junge is 10.
> einen ollie kannst mitn skateboard machn aber ned mitn radl.
> vl. liest noch ein wenig,bevor du schreibst,wär wohl besser...


sry  :Embarrassment:  bin auch nit der sogesagte wörterbuch in downhill

----------


## SharKoon

> hör bitte nicht auf SharKoon, der ist ein Idiot.
> 
> 
> Ich weiß nicht in welcher Richtung du Tipps brauchst, konkretisier das ma bitte.


du meinst ich soll nicht aufhören ihn zum vogel zu machen ??? xD

----------


## gamml

> sry  bin auch nit *der sogesagte wörterbuch* in downhill


Naja in Deutsch bist es ja auch nicht grad  :Stick Out Tongue:  und schonmal was von editieren gehört? :Wink: 

lg kle

----------


## Mourexx

> du meinst ich soll nicht aufhören ihn zum vogel zu machen ??? xD


du willst mich zum vogel machen? xD dann mal alle achtung  :Big Grin:  
schieß mal los, bin gespannt was kommt  :Redface:  kann dir ja auch meine msn-addy geben wenn bisschen flirtn willst  :Smile:

----------


## Doms

mourexx, ignorier den typ einfach...er macht sich die ganze zeit schon selbst zum vogel.... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Mourexx

so hab mein bike vor einigen tagen bekommen und bin eig sehr zufrieden damit.  nur eines stört mich: die scheibenbremsen... also, mir kommt vor die bremsen nicht richtig. weil sie "greifen" (druckpunkt oder?) erst ganz spät. und zb das vorderrad kann ich sogut wie nicht komplett blockieren. (also mit dem hinterrat lupfen). dazu muss ich schon eine enorme kraft auf den bremshebel jagen.... im handbuch der bremsen steht, dass die bremse nach 30-40 anzügen eingefahren sein sollte und so... 
ich hatte bis jetzt 2 kurze ausfahrten, nur wiesen und strasen zum testen.. also sollten die bremsen jo schon eingefahren sein oder? wisst ihr vielleicht an was das liegen könnte?      noch nicht eingefahren? bremsflüssigkeit? nicht richtig eingestellt? 
doch bremsflüssigkeit und einstellung sollte der techniker in geschäft ja schon gemacht haben...... -.-

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 
achja: hab di avid jucy five...
gruss Simon

----------


## Mourexx

?!?! niemand mehr hier ?!?!?

----------


## _kopfschuss_

ich denk mal die is noch nicht eingefahrn!!

hat bei meiner juicy 5 damals auch relativ lang gedauert!!

aber nach 1-2 abfahrten bikepark hauts auf jednfall hin, glaub ich!!

----------


## Mourexx

hmm ok, dann hoffe ich mal das beste=)  sie laufen halt ziemlich schnell heiß ist mir aufgefallen....

danke

----------


## _kopfschuss_

> hmm ok, dann hoffe ich mal das beste=)  sie laufen halt ziemlich schnell heiß ist mir aufgefallen....
> 
> danke


weniger bremsen!!

na nur spaß  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dr-Workshop

> jo dachte mir. vielleicht kann mir ja jemand tipps geben wie zb über techniken bei kurven oder so (mein vorderrad droht immer zu verschwinden =)    oder ob und welche schützer/panzer am anfang von nöten sind...... 
> 
> 
> SharKoon kann ruhig stotzen..lass mich nicht so leicht provozieren ^^




das einfachste ist du guckst zwecks techniken mal bei youtube oder myvideo.

siehst ja was an antworten kommt.

die sache ist die, jeder bevorzugt andere techniken. da gibts keine "konkreten" tips ohne dir gleich den eigenen fahrstil aufs auge zu drücken.

auf den video-seiten gibts wunderschöne "how to"´s da kannste mal schauen was so möglich ist und was vllt in deine interessen fällt. brauchst nur bissi zeit.

hoffe geholfen zu haben!?   :Luck: 

viel spaß noch!

----------


## Mourexx

@ kopfschuss: kannst du mir vielleicht sagen, was es bewirken soll wenn man den jucy-five-hebel nach aussen drückt?  da rastet er iwie ein und so... ka was das bringt :S


und noch ne andere frage..... zu 80% der downhill-unfällen, ist es jo so, dass ein abgang über den lenker gemacht wird.... aber habt ihr nicht manchmal bedenken dass sich der vorbau mal zwischen den beinen einparken könnte? =P

----------


## vladisman

> @kopfschuss: kannst du mir vielleicht sagen, was es bewirken soll wenn man den jucy-five-hebel nach aussen drückt?  da rastet er iwie ein und so... ka was das bringt :S


damitst erst gar nicht auf die idee kommst zu bremsen,...
scherz,...des is glaub ich fürs entlüften,....




> und noch ne andere frage..... zu 80% der downhill-unfällen, ist es jo so, dass ein abgang über den lenker gemacht wird.... aber habt ihr nicht manchmal bedenken dass sich der vorbau mal zwischen den beinen einparken könnte? =P


vor fahrtantritt,... kleineren hoden montieren.
im ernst,...wennst unterm fahren dran denkst was alles passieren kann, wirds downhillen nur halb so lustig,....

mfg

----------


## Doms

zum downhill braucht man aber schon dicke eier! eierbecher ftw! www.pferdepapst.com/images/eierbecher.jpg

----------


## BoB

> hmm ok, dann hoffe ich mal das beste=)  sie laufen halt ziemlich schnell heiß ist mir aufgefallen....
> 
> danke


dass die so schnell heißlaufen liegt an den avid bremsbelägen, die sind einfach müll.

----------


## Mourexx

> dass die so schnell heißlaufen liegt an den avid bremsbelägen, die sind einfach müll.

 ah, gut zu wissen =)  irgendwann müssen die sowieso raus... dann wird man ja andere reinmachen können, oda? oda können nur standart-beläge eingesetzt werden?

----------

